# Supporting Membership??



## Danny T

Purchased a 2 year membership. Money taken out of my account Oct 9th. Have not received any notice or info concerning the membership. Attempted to contact through the 'Contact Us' link at the bottom the page. No returned contact or information. Can anyone help. Thank you.


----------



## Transk53

Not sure if this will help, but I messaged @Bob Hubbard at time with a question I had. Had never used PayPal before signing up, but he helped at the time.


----------



## Dirty Dog

I'm not sure what happened, but I will bump this upstairs.


----------



## Danny T

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm not sure what happened, but I will bump this upstairs.


Thank you.


----------



## jks9199

Transk53 said:


> Not sure if this will help, but I messaged @Bob Hubbard at time with a question I had. Had never used PayPal before signing up, but he helped at the time.


Bob no longer owns the site.  The owners are the Forum Foundry.  As noted in another post, we're looking into this.


----------



## Transk53

jks9199 said:


> Bob no longer owns the site.  The owners are the Forum Foundry.  As noted in another post, we're looking into this.



Yeah no worries. Just found @Bob Hubbard quite helpful with the site info and what not.


----------



## elder999

Transk53 said:


> Yeah no worries. Just found @Bob Hubbard quite helpful with the site info and what not.



Yeah but Bob sold the site, and would rather not be bothered about it.....


----------



## Transk53

elder999 said:


> Yeah but Bob sold the site, and would rather not be bothered about it.....



Cool. Noted.


----------



## Danny T

Following up on having purchased an two year Supporting Membership. 
Absolutely no communication from Martial Talk Forum / Forum Foundry.
Money through paypal has been paid as of Oct 9th. Follow up attempted on the Martial Talk Contact Us tab and have contacted Forum Foundry using there Contact Us tab on their website page.
Still no communication of any type concern the purchased membership.

Dirty Dog bumped this up stairs Oct 18th however those who take care of such matters seem to be non existent or simply don't care. Appears to be a complete lack of customer service. 
I do enjoy the community here and was wanting to help with maintaining it but...not certain I'll do such in the future.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

I tried to buy a membership some months ago. The payment never even went through, and I had no response in attempting to find a resolution.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

In case those who are in charge of payments read these threads, you are losing money and supporting members by not putting the supporting membership through, beyond just those people. The only thing keeping me from getting a supporting membership is that I've been seeing on the forums for a while people making comments that their payment is not going through, and apparently it never getting resolved. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has not paid for it because of that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

kempodisciple said:


> In case those who are in charge of payments read these threads, you are losing money and supporting members by not putting the supporting membership through, beyond just those people. The only thing keeping me from getting a supporting membership is that I've been seeing on the forums for a while people making comments that their payment is not going through, and apparently it never getting resolved. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has not paid for it because of that.


It seems unlikely you're the only one. If I had seen one of those posts before I attempted, I would not have bothered.


----------



## jks9199

I apologize, folks.  We have kicked this "upstairs", a couple days back.  I've been very busy and a bit under the weather, and haven't had time to follow up.  I'll escalate as I can.  Please do remember, though, that most of the moderation team are volunteers, with lots of "real life" commitments.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jks9199 said:


> I apologize, folks.  We have kicked this "upstairs", a couple days back.  I've been very busy and a bit under the weather, and haven't had time to follow up.  I'll escalate as I can.  Please do remember, though, that most of the moderation team are volunteers, with lots of "real life" commitments.


It's not you guys I'm frustrated with, jks. It's the "upstairs". I've only ever known the moderation team to be responsive and helpful.


----------



## jks9199

All right, folks...

We finally heard back.  Reportedly, any payments at PayPal weren't actually going through, but being placed into a pending status, and never actually paid.  It has been corrected.  Please check your account records, and confirm this.  New subscriptions should go through properly.  If the problem persists, we'll pass it back along the chain.  We should get a faster response if there's still a problem.


----------



## Danny T

jks9199 said:


> All right, folks...
> 
> We finally heard back.  Reportedly, any payments at PayPal weren't actually going through, but being placed into a pending status, and never actually paid.  It has been corrected.  Please check your account records, and confirm this.  New subscriptions should go through properly.  If the problem persists, we'll pass it back along the chain.  We should get a faster response if there's still a problem.


Received notice today from PayPal that the money has been returned to my account and that has been confirmed. 

The communication from PayPal:
"Dear Daniel Terrell, 
On Oct 7, 2016, you sent a payment to payments@forumfoundry.com for $29.95 USD.

The funds have been returned to your account.

This payment was returned for the following reason(s):

payments@forumfoundry.com did not sign up for a PayPal account or did not complete the registration process."


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Danny T said:


> Received notice today from PayPal that the money has been returned to my account and that has been confirmed.
> 
> The communication from PayPal:
> "Dear Daniel Terrell,
> On Oct 7, 2016, you sent a payment to payments@forumfoundry.com for $29.95 USD.
> 
> The funds have been returned to your account.
> 
> This payment was returned for the following reason(s):
> 
> payments@forumfoundry.com did not sign up for a PayPal account or did not complete the registration process."


I'm pretty sure this is the same message I got a few months ago when I tried.


----------



## jks9199

It has supposedly been fixed. If not, please let us know so that the folks at Forum Foundry can get to work on it. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

